# Royal Python Eggs



## Python123 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I was just wondering if I could get some advice on my Royal python eggs if possible. My female laid four eggs on the 4th of this month. I've set up an incubator for them and thought that they fine to begin with, they were white and seemed healthy. They are all stuck together.
Since then one has collapsed and three of them are no longer white and there is a very bad smell coming from them. Three of them are a sort of grey and seem to have blue or black colors on them. One still seems to be a healthy white color and looks how it should do. I was wondering whether or not to keep them? I can't seem to separate as they have stuck together and the healthy one is in the middle. 
My female has laid one clutch before this a couple of years ago but they weren't fertile then, so this is only her second clutch. Any advice would be very helpful, if I were to keep them all any advice on how to keep the smell away as well would be very helpful.
I'm reluctant to throw them in case they are fertile and do hatch but at the same time if they aren't going to hatch it would be silly to keep hold of them.


----------



## Devenco (Jun 17, 2016)

first a few questions:

Have you paired her with a male or has she been with a male? (if the answer is no, huge chance they are infertile) 

Have you candled the eggs ? (you can do this by using a strong small light torch on the egg to check for veins!) 

What incubation medium do you use ?

How hot is your incubator ?

~Devenco


----------



## Python123 (Aug 11, 2011)

She's had a male with her, I've seen them mating on several occasions. I've been using aspen as the medium, I went to buy vermiculite but told by one of the pet shop assistants that she used aspen for when her Royals laid eggs and hers hatched with that, I've been keeping the incubator at around 70-80 Fahrenheit and have been keeping the humidity up at around 80 as I've read on breeding sites it needs to be quite high for the eggs. I haven't candled them yet so need to invest in that although one of the eggs I can sort of see through it a little and it looks like there are veins there but I could be wrong as I really need to candle them to be more accurate. Strangely enough they don't seem to be producing a smell now. I've been checking them throughout the day as well to check the humidity and the temp. I'm not expecting them to hatch as I'm completely new to this but next time she has eggs I'll have better knowledge on how to keep them so hopefully next time will go more smoothly. I've been keeping my eye on the female as well even though she hasn't got the eggs, she seems healthy and has eaten since she's had the eggs and doesn't seem egg bound.


----------



## Devenco (Jun 17, 2016)

Python123 said:


> She's had a male with her, I've seen them mating on several occasions. I've been using aspen as the medium, I went to buy vermiculite but told by one of the pet shop assistants that she used aspen for when her Royals laid eggs and hers hatched with that, I've been keeping the incubator at around 70-80 Fahrenheit and have been keeping the humidity up at around 80 as I've read on breeding sites it needs to be quite high for the eggs. I haven't candled them yet so need to invest in that although one of the eggs I can sort of see through it a little and it looks like there are veins there but I could be wrong as I really need to candle them to be more accurate. Strangely enough they don't seem to be producing a smell now. I've been checking them throughout the day as well to check the humidity and the temp. I'm not expecting them to hatch as I'm completely new to this but next time she has eggs I'll have better knowledge on how to keep them so hopefully next time will go more smoothly. I've been keeping my eye on the female as well even though she hasn't got the eggs, she seems healthy and has eaten since she's had the eggs and doesn't seem egg bound.


I use vermiculite myself, mix it that when you make a ball in your hand and squeeze it only lets a tiny drop of water. This should give you the humidity needed, which should be 90-99%.

Temperature for royal eggs is more towards 88-90F. 

I suggest upping the temp and humidity, also suggest candling the eggs.


----------



## Python123 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll get some vermiculite and do that, will also up the temp as well. Thanks for your help, it's appreciated.


----------

